# Who won the EBay ENGIN custom 29r frame



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

No message just wondering who got it and would like to see photos of it built up.

Good deal for someone, frame with Ventana rear end, Cane Creek Double Barrel coil rear shock, White Brothers Magic fork, Middleburn crankset with rings, Thomsom seatposts and WTB saddles.

$1700 and a bit plus 150 to ship, so just under 1900 delivered.

PK


----------



## DonP. (Dec 4, 2012)

*Engin tandem*

I was watching this too, but too large for us as a 29er...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

As always appearance can deceive, but it looked a bit whippy in the headtube area.

PK


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

I had been watching too. The early prices around $1k got me excited, but the final cost of $1.7k is just out of range of my meager budget. I should have known the starting price was too good to be true, but I started talking to my wife about it anyways. 

I've been looking for a mountain tandem for about 2 years now! But as a grad student the best I can reasonably hope to afford is a c'dale with either disc tabs or a suspension fork - even finding something like this hasn't happened yet! Finding something in Georgia would be a big plus, as I feel somewhat uncomfortable about buying a bike I've never ridden.


----------

